# NDKD: New drum kit day...Matt Halpern? (Pic heavy)



## GSingleton (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah...so Where I am primarily a percussionist, I have needed a new kit for a LONG time. So I attended a matt halpern clinic back in november and had a private lesson with him. Long story short,

I bought the kit he used for the clinic and he signed my highest tom. I have been using it nashville for my bands that I play with. I love it and it is amazing. 

Stats:
Mapex Saturn IV in Marine Spiral 5 piece
Toms:
10x8, 12x8, 14x12, 16x14
Kick: 22x20

Maple and Walnut Hybrid shells. This thing is strong and punchy. I love it. I have used it for anything to metal to country to RnB. It is awesome and by far the best kit I could recommend. I love it more than all the pearls and DWs I have played.

Links! Mapex Drums - Saturn IV MH

Blown away. Thanks matt and Mapex. Now I am working on upgrading the cymbals. Haha, this was a major impulse purchase. Best decision ever.

Pics:
Here was matt's set up and him and I!


































The set up I have been using although recently I have been using a set up similar to Anup Sastry for my solo stuff. Cheers!









Goes well with my pearl demondrive double pedal and evans heads! cheers guys!

Videos of matt playing:
Ragnarok: 
Make Total destroy:


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 4, 2014)

Youtube is on the fritz at the moment...sorry guys.

Oh here ya go!


----------



## toothbrush (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome post! Glad to hear of your purchase (impulse or not!), sounds like you're digging the new drums 

Thanks for sharing those videos of Matt! It's fun to watch him perform those songs at a clinic. He makes some excellent "drummer faces," haha.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jan 4, 2014)

Snazzy Kit, I would definitely need a rack tom, but I'd hate to call Mapex u and ask for another drum in that finish!


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 4, 2014)

It comes with two. I am just iffy about the tone of smaller toms in general but as we speak I am working on putting them both on the kit near each other. If I was home I would take a picture of it. 

I have it set up like anup right now with a rack tom, a floor tom on my left near the hi hat, and the lower floor tom on the right. I am gonna put the other rack tom up near the other one soon. 

Cheers guys! It sounds amazing live too. DAT BASS!!!


----------



## Alfrer (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratultions pal, sweet kit.
How much did you payed for that?


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 5, 2014)

Dirt cheap since it was used for the clinic haha. THAT'S ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW!


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 5, 2014)

That looks like an awesome kit!! Congrats!


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 5, 2014)

apparently it did not upload the pics of my set up for nashville...therefore....


----------



## Sean1242 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks killer, man. HNDKD!


----------



## Altar (Jan 6, 2014)

Was this one of the clinics he's done with JP?


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 6, 2014)

This was all him. It was his solo clinic.


----------



## Altar (Jan 6, 2014)

Sweet!

Should have bought those cymbals, though...


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 6, 2014)

those cymbals would've been another 1k at least. Did not have that haha

I am working on upgrading those as we speak. His cymbals were just some they gave him there. they sound ok in the videos but not as great in person. I do love meinl though.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dude that is pretty cool! Congrats! That finish also looks amazing!


----------



## trianglebutt (Jan 6, 2014)

Man I ....ing love that finish! Congrats man.


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. I plan on making my solo album around it similar to Anup Sastry. Just gotta invest in good cymbals and mics. Cheers to the future!


----------

